# Bee abdomen pulsing



## CBS (Jan 10, 2011)

She's just happy to see you.

CBS


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Respiration.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Respiration.


----------



## wcubed (Aug 24, 2008)

The chilled bee will pulse air through the body as a warming mechanism.
Walt


----------



## criscojohn (Sep 11, 2010)

I notice they do it when drinking water from the pond.


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Guess they breathe and drink at the same time.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Now for the real reason, they do that just prior to stinging your hide. LOL. John


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

Well, it is accomplished through contractions of the flight muscles (mostly). I would bet that it serves multiple purposes - but ventilation of the respiratory system and/or heat production must be two of the functions.


----------



## raybb (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the quick responses. (Although a few answers were somewhat..... "suspect")
I'm going with...RESPIRATION


Ray


----------



## raybb (Sep 24, 2006)

And "WARMING"

Ray


----------



## Stanisr (Aug 25, 2010)

7 of the 10 spiracles (openings for air) are located in the abdomen of the honey bee, the other 3 in the thorax, these spiracles are connected to the air sacs via trachae tubes. the method of air movement requires contracting the exoskeleton and then relaxing to allow air to enter and exit. This is also why the bee continues to pulse their abdomen when drinking, they are breathing as well.


----------



## Brick (7 mo ago)

Stanisr said:


> 7 of the 10 spiracles (openings for air) are located in the abdomen of the honey bee, the other 3 in the thorax, these spiracles are connected to the air sacs via trachae tubes. the method of air movement requires contracting the exoskeleton and then relaxing to allow air to enter and exit. This is also why the bee continues to pulse their abdomen when drinking, they are breathing as well.


Amazing answer. Thank you. I just watched a mason bee emerge from her tube and before taking off she pulsed for a time. Like 2, 3 minute. She is old as well as this is June 10th here in Wa state and all of the others bees are long gone.


----------

